# Asus Xonar Essence abgelichtet



## Overlocked (26. September 2008)

*Asus Xonar Familie bekommt Nachwuchs in Form einer neuen high end Soundkarte, diese hört auf den Namen Essence.*

Die Xonar Essence verfügt über eine PCI-E x1 Schnittstelle und ist wie auch einige andere Modelle der der Xonar Reihe durch ein EMI Shield teils elektrisch abgeschirmt, allerdings braucht die neue Soundkarte einen 4 Pin Molex Anschluss um mit genügend Strom versorgt zu werden. Nicht zu verachten ist der SNR (Signal-Rausch-Verhältnis), denn dieser liegt bei 124 dB, was einiges über die Qualität die Essence verrät. Nettes Feature: Alle input und output Anschlüsse sind vergoldet.

Genaue Angaben zu Preis und Erscheinungsdatum gibt es allerdings noch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Die neue Xonar Essence;

_(Quelle Original: pc.watch.co / Quelle Englisch: tcmagazine.com)


----------



## killer89 (26. September 2008)

Toll... nichmal Klinke-Buchsen hat das Ding so wie es aussieht... und was ist das für ne komische Zeichnung? N Löwe oder was? 

MfG


----------



## nfsgame (26. September 2008)

Sollte die nicht nen HDMI-Anschluss haben? Wurde doch für den nachfolger groß angekündigt


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. September 2008)

Na, ein wenig mehr Infos düftens schon sein, zumal die Quelle ja auch mehr hat, z.B. 


			
				TCmagazine.com schrieb:
			
		

> The high-end Essence is also equipped with an EMI shield and it brags with a SNR (signal to noise ratio) of 124dB.


----------



## Overlocked (26. September 2008)

Soweit ich dem Cinesisch auf der Seite folgen konnte bildet das "Gekrakel" eine alte Zeichnung aus dem chinesischem ab.

Die mit dem HDMI Eingang ist die Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe.


----------



## Malkav85 (26. September 2008)

Sieht aus wie ein Löwe mit Inkamalerei. 

Welchen Preis hat das gute Stück denn?


----------



## Lee (26. September 2008)

Wenn ich richtig sehe ist das eine reine Stereo Karte. Sieht auch proffesioneller aus als übliches PC Zeugs...

Ich schätze der Preis wird nicht ganz so niedrig sein


----------



## killer89 (26. September 2008)

Hmm... was hilft mir ne reine Stereo-Karte bei nem Medusa 5.1? Da werden bestimmt noch mehr den ach so guten Sound nicht genießen können, wenns kein 5.1 Klinke gibt...

MfG


----------



## Overlocked (26. September 2008)

So wie ich das sehe ist das keine Stereo Karte, sondern eine normale Mehrkanal, denn es kommt der Asus AV 200 zu Einsatz. Wenn es eine Stereo Karte wäre, wäre sicherlich ein anderer Chip auf der Karte. Denke eher, dass die Karte auf "Digital" setzt.


----------



## killer89 (26. September 2008)

Bringt mich immer noch nich weiter... wäre ja durchaus interessiert an dem Ding... aber so?

MfG


----------



## Overlocked (26. September 2008)

Ich denke es bleibt abzuwarten, bis die ersten Spezifikationen durchsickern... Ich werde die Karte im Blick behalten und über Neues informieren.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (28. September 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Hmm... was hilft mir ne reine Stereo-Karte bei nem Medusa 5.1? Da werden bestimmt noch mehr den ach so guten Sound nicht genießen können, wenns kein 5.1 Klinke gibt...
> 
> MfG



Wo ist der Sinn mehrere Soundkarten zu bringen die das selbe können?
Das was du willst bekommst du schon mit der Xonar D1 oder DX 7.1 (beide vergleichsweise günstig und Klinke only),  D2X (PCI-E mit allem) und D2/PM (PCI mit allem) geboten dann gibts noch 2 HDMI Versionen, die ich persönlich etwas Overkill finde.

Die Karte hier könnte jetzt z.B. für Digital Only sein, Essence kommt ja von Essentiel also *nur das wichtigste*. 
Damit könnte ASUS die Lücke im Programm füllen um auch um die 60€ was Digitales haben um der X-Fi preislich was entgegensetzen zu können.


Dann könnte man sich z.B. aussuchen ob man 60€ für eine Klinke Karte ausgibt, 60€ für Digital oder gleich >120€ für beides zusammen... und mal ehrlich beides braucht doch keiner, es ist nur *schöner* flexibel zu sein.


Aber offizielle Spezifikationen und Preise abwarten ist wohl das einzig wahre hier, ist ja doch alles nur spekulation.


----------



## killer89 (28. September 2008)

Ich hab ja atm die Karte in meiner Sig, halt mit dem Frontpanel, was wirklich genial ist  allerdings plane ich ja schon das nächste Sys und da soll nach Möglichkeit ne Karte mit PCIe rein und auch wieder mit Frontpanel, nur die X-Fi Platinum ist nicht so der Burner, auch wohl vom Sound... und wenn eben ne Karte ohne Frontpanel wird, dann sollte wenn möglich schon n Digital-Ausgang und 5.1 Klinke dran sein, so hab ich mein Soundsys vorne dran über digital  und natürlich mit Fernbedienung  

MfG


----------



## Lee (28. September 2008)

Asus Xonar DX


----------



## killer89 (28. September 2008)

Oh... vllt hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen, dass ich ne Karte mit SPDIF/TOSLINK oder wie auch immer dieser eckige Stecker heißt haben möchte  nicht sonen komischen Klinke-Digital-Ausgang... ein dementsprechender Eingang ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht  nehm ja gerne mal was über den Eingang auf ^^

MfG


----------



## Lee (28. September 2008)

Was für ein eckiger Stecker?


----------



## NocternalPredator (28. September 2008)

Einen Toslink-Stecker, dür die optische Signalübertragung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der linke Eingang ist, glaube ich, Koaxial, der rechte Toslink.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts natürlich auch in "edel".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selbst habe mein Z-5500 auch über Toslink ans MoBo angeschlossen, bisher reicht mir der OnBoard-Sound völlig.


----------



## Lee (28. September 2008)

Ich weiß schon, nur hatte ich den nicht als eckig in Erinnerung

Jedenfalls hat die Xonar DX ebenfalls so einen. Jedoch nur per Adapter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Oh... vllt hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen, dass ich ne Karte mit SPDIF/TOSLINK oder wie auch immer dieser eckige Stecker heißt haben möchte  nicht sonen komischen Klinke-Digital-Ausgang... ein dementsprechender Eingang ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht  nehm ja gerne mal was über den Eingang auf ^^
> 
> MfG



Du willst 'nen optischen haben, richtig?

Das hat die Xonar, mit Adapter 
Schau mal im PCGH Thread, da hat jemand das abgebildet.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. September 2008)

Ich hätte gerne 7.1, auch über Klinke. Also ist diese Karte nichts für mich. Wenn ich irgendwann einmal vom Onboard-Sound auf was besseres upgraden werde, dann will ich eine PCIe-Soundkarte mit Frontpanel und 7.1 über Klinke. Am besten ist natürlich X-Fi.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2008)

Also bisher ist doch noch nicht so ganz klar, was das für Anschlüsse sind, oder?!

Schaut aus wie die großen 6mm Klinken, aber das kann auch was anderes sein..


----------



## Overlocked (28. September 2008)

Das wäre relativ unwahrscheinlich. 2x 6,3 Klinke? Sieht irgenwie ähnlich einem S-Video- kann aber auch schlecht sein... XLR kommt wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Frage^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2008)

Warum soll das unwahrscheinlich sein?!
Ganz im Gegenteil, der ist bei Profi Karten nicht soo selten zu finden, siehe auch Hier
Aber auch einige von Terratecs EWS bzw EWX Karten hatten solche Buchsen.


----------



## Overlocked (28. September 2008)

Ja, könnt sein. Was mich ärgert, dass nur dieses Bild zu finden ist und nur rund fünf Websites die Karte in den News vorgestellt haben.


----------

